# My poor Mezz...



## trevorus (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, it's destroyed. It fell with some force to a tile floor, and the screen is shattered. I have insurance, but no money to pay the deductible. So, I'm using my wife's old Acclaim... It's adequate I suppose. I can upgrade in two months, but I'm unsure where to go. The best options are another Mezz, an HTC Hero S, or a Motorola Electrify. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

trevorus said:


> Well, it's destroyed. It fell with some force to a tile floor, and the screen is shattered. I have insurance, but no money to pay the deductible. So, I'm using my wife's old Acclaim... It's adequate I suppose. I can upgrade in two months, but I'm unsure where to go. The best options are another Mezz, an HTC Hero S, or a Motorola Electrify. Anyone got any suggestions?


Wait! LTE 4G is coming 1st quartet 2012!


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

*Rumor*	has it their first lte device will be the galaxy nexus, 1St qt next year once lte goes live. Service reps generally aren't the most knowledgeable, however they do like to speculate as much as the next guy and I would like to think their speculations are ever so slightly more accurate. Considering they aren't a complete idiot.


----------



## brent.hopkins (Oct 8, 2011)

i agree wait, the nexus or at least an LTE version of the GS2 should be at us cellular before February. Their saying that their LTE is ready to go they're just waiting on phones.


----------



## trevorus (Oct 28, 2011)

They won't have 4G here in my area for at least another year, most likely. So, I think the Electrify might be my next phone. Then save all points for the next upgrade. I got my replacement Mezz today. It's running EI20 which is interesting. Anyone got any ROMS that are based on this one?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

trevorus said:


> They won't have 4G here in my area for at least another year, most likely. So, I think the Electrify might be my next phone. Then save all points for the next upgrade. I got my replacement Mezz today. It's running EI20 which is interesting. Anyone got any ROMS that are based on this one?


Tsm resurrection is based of of ei20


----------

